# Downgrading X



## davidstrejc (Sep 7, 2010)

Is there any simple way how to "downgrade" all xorg meta port packages?
I've recently upgraded to 8.1 with xorg 7.5 and my loved Asus M5200N is in hell. I want it back - gui sucks, but I want two displays and bigger terminal than in nongui mode.

Thanks for any reply - suggestion - solution.

FBSD4Ever


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2010)

What is the problem with xorg 7.5?  It may be easier to fix it than to downgrade.


----------



## davidstrejc (Sep 8, 2010)

*Intel drivers*

With my laptop and intel 2.7 xf86 drivers X freezes everytime when I start it.
I've read that other people have the same problem with intel drivers. 

I can say that I understand how complex is xorg with all libraries, but I don't know what to do. It seems that I'll have to install 7.3 from precompiled binaries and than upgrade to 8.1 
Or if there is other way to fix the driver problem - maybe some patch - but 2.7.1_3 doesn't work for me.

Any suggestion?


----------



## sverreh (Sep 8, 2010)

davidstrejc said:
			
		

> With my laptop and intel 2.7 xf86 drivers X freezes everytime when I start it.
> I've read that other people have the same problem with intel drivers.



I had a similar problem with the xf86 driver when I installed FreeBSD 7.2 last year. The version that was installed was xf86-video-intel-2.6.3, and it did not work. Here is what I did: 

1. Installed portdowngrade
2. `$ portdowngrade -o -s :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.fr.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs xf86-video-intel`
3. Chose version 2.5.1, and everything worked.

For a list of available anonymous CVS servers, see http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/anoncvs.html

I am currently running 8.0 and have xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 installed. Works fine here.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2010)

davidstrejc said:
			
		

> It seems that I'll have to install 7.3 from precompiled binaries and than upgrade to 8.1


Don't. The only way to get that working is to also add misc/compat7x. If you don't nothing will work after the upgrade.


I don't have an intel card but you could try adding to /etc/make.conf:

```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=YES
```

Then rebuild Xorg. This will result in a slightly newer graphics/dri. That might help.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2010)

davidstrejc said:
			
		

> With my laptop and intel 2.7 xf86 drivers X freezes everytime when I start it.
> I've read that other people have the same problem with intel drivers.



May be something useful here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15686


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 8, 2010)

What is the specific intel graphics chipset that you have?  I'm going to list a few things that can be tried, there are others if you check with "man intel" .
	
	



```
AccelMethod(Default=EXA):XAA,EXA,EXA
Tiling(Default=on or true): ON,OFF
DRI(Default=true): true,false
```
On my system with intel i830m graphics I need to use AccelMethod=XAA with DRI=false.  I also needed to set the HorizSync and VertRefresh for the monitor.  It seems that a Thinkpad X30 is too unusual.  I also had to display any sleep or suspend actions as the system always locked up on resume.


----------



## davidstrejc (Sep 8, 2010)

```
agp0: <Intel 82855GME (855GME GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
```
That is my graphic chip.

I'll try starting X without DRI and I'll see what will happen.


----------



## davidstrejc (Sep 8, 2010)

Disabling DRI didn't fix the problem.


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 8, 2010)

The 855 chipset works well with the vesa driver, not so well with the intel.  I did manage to get the 855 working on Linux with the latest 2.12 intel driver.  Unfortunately that version is a kernel modesetting driver and FreeBSD does not support that yet.  If you find a combination that works with the 2.7 driver on FreeBSD let me know.


----------



## kbudha (Jan 14, 2011)

I know this may be hard to remember, but what was your exact process (follow the handbook?) and xorg.conf look like?

I have same chipset, 8.1, and same problems. 
For the life of me (maybe I'm screwing it up) I cannot get X working under 8.1
Meanwhile 7.3 auto-detected almost perfectly (ended up using vesa driver.....weak)
But 7.3 had no wireless driver (Broadcom - bwi, yaaaaaay!!!!)


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 14, 2011)

I once (admittedly misguidedly) decided to use all 8.0-RELEASE packages with FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE and it worked very well. It was a brief workaround for a bug in xorg-7.5 preventing Motif Window Manager working correctly.

It worked well because I could just compile any additional packages from ports, such as VirtualBox etc... and it would compile them to the older versions of libraries (Ports based package management rules!)


----------

